# zda nenajdu dalsi mimoně



## DimaDima

Dobry den,

Prosim Vas, ja jsem potkal takovou vetu: "Rozhodl jsem se projit se po te krajine, abych se podival, zda nenajdu dalsi _mimoně_."

Ja nerozumim tomu 'mimoně'? Google rika, ze to je nejake mesto v Cesku, ale toto slovo, jestli ho chapat takhle, neodpovida kontextu. 

Prosim Vas, co to vubec je? Diky predem!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, DimaDimo. Mimoni jsou tady tyhle potvůrky - Minions.


----------



## DimaDima

Dekuji za odpoved, Enquiring Mind! Ale to porad nedava smysl... "On chce cestovat po te krajine s cilem najit Minions?" 

Ceska ucebnice, kde jsem potkal toto slovo, timto zpusobem preklada spanelsky vyraz "extras". Ale ve spanelstine "Minions" jsou "Los Miniones", ne "extras." Tak ja si myslim, ze to by se mohlo jit o nejakem kulturnim kontextu nebo neco takoveho.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Jde tady o jednu jedinou větu v učebnici? Moje znalosti španělštiny nejsou nic moc, ale nemohli by být ti španělstí "extras" nějací "extraterrestrials" - mimozemšt'ané?


> ... zda nenajdu *dalsi* mimoně


 Koho už vlastně našel nebo potkal? Nebo ten, kdo mluví, je taky mimoň? Kdo je to zač?


----------



## DimaDima

Ano! To je vono! Ted to dava smysl. To je proste ta kratsi forma tech "los extraterrestres". Moc Vam dekuju za pomoc, Enquiring Mind!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hurá-á-á! Tak podle mého se tady v daném smyslu používá slovo mimoň zcela vyjímečně.
[Čeština jako světový jazyk!  ]


----------



## DimaDima

Ano, vypada to spis takhle. =)


----------



## bibax

Mimoň je substantivum odvozené od předložky/příslovce (preposition/adverb) mimo = мимо (R) = outside, beyond (E).

Mimoň je název města.
Název Mimoni/Mimoňové (pl.) náhodně zvolil překladatel pro postavičky _Minions/Миньоны_ (podobně jako Šmoulové pro _Les Schtroumpfs/Смурфы_).

Hovorově *mimoň* je divný nebo odlišný člověk, někdo s divnými názory nebo zálibami (странный/чудной человек). Může to být i mimozemšťan (často jen v přeneseném významu).

_"Ten Sobotka (= Czech PM), to je vážně úplný mimoň ..."
"Pecák (Svobodní [a political party]): Angela Merkelová je mimoň."
"Byl to první den na turnaji a najednou jsem byla úplný mimoň," popsala své pocity Kvitová (na US Open).
"Není nic odpornějšího než tvrdnout ve škole, když učení skončilo. Člověk si připadá jako úplný mimoň."_


----------



## DimaDima

Mockrat Vam dekuju, Bibax, za nazorne priklady (zejmena za ty v rustine)! =) Ted to vse chapu!


----------

